# Why isn't Eve Online or World of Warcraft on the Xbox 360?



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 29, 2009)

Two pluck two games out of a hat; why are neither or any games like that on the 360? Seems to me a MMORPG would do very well on the console given it's well put together online functionality...

Anyone know why nothing like them exist for the machine?


----------



## Kanda (Jan 30, 2009)

Cos they'd both be a nightmare to play on a console. Unless you had a keyboard too as there's too many controls.

Sony tried it with Everquest Online Adventures and it died on it's arse.


----------



## fen_boy (Jan 30, 2009)

Phantasy Star on the Dreamcast sort of worked.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jan 30, 2009)

Because 512mb RAM is nowhere near enough.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 30, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> Phantasy Star on the Dreamcast sort of worked.



Urgh, no it didn't. not for long

(I used to work for Sega when that came out and setup all the online servers etc)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 30, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Urgh, no it didn't. not for long
> 
> (I used to work for Sega when that came out and setup all the online servers etc)



That was a great game! Loved the communication element...I thought that worked fairly well from an end user perspective (player killing cheats aside)...


----------



## Kanda (Jan 30, 2009)

The cheat shit killed it. I got sick of it cos we used to play it all day everyday at work


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 30, 2009)

There are mmorpg's on the 360 - Final Fantasy XI and Phantasy Star Universe.

I have played and enjoyed both.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 30, 2009)

What's PSU like?


----------

